# First we got 'Bored of the Rings, no we've got 'The Soddit.'



## Arvedui (Oct 27, 2003)

I came across a book today, called _The Soddit, or Let's cash in Again_ written by A.R.R.R. Roberts.
What it says on the inlay:


> Bingo Grabbins is a soddit who enjoys a comfortable life (apart from his feet, of course). But this contentment is disturbed when the wizards, Gandef, and a company of (bizarrely) Welsh dwarves (or dwarfs - there is some debate about this) arrive one day to drag him away on an adventure.


Not much doubt about which book this is supposed to be a parody of.
I haven't read more than some 100+ pages (out of 343) but I have laughed quite a lot already.
In UK, the cost is given as £6.99.


----------



## Turin (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, I have to get my hands on that.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 27, 2003)

I saw them last week in a bookshop in Oxford. They look like a real yawn, which book-length parodies usually are. The subtitle for the Soddit (an English profanity) give the reason for publishing: £££!


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 27, 2003)

The Soddit? I've only seen Bored of The Rings. I should get both of them. Are they any good though?


----------



## Legolam (Nov 8, 2003)

Bored of the Rings is hilarious, a brilliantly written parody for those who don't take themselves or their geekiness too seriously. It was written almost as soon as LOTR came out, so it's been around a while. I'm going to check out this "Soddit" book, it sounds good!


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 10, 2003)

It is quite fun, at moments even hilarious.
The description of Gollum, and the riddle-game, has a quite new twist to it, for instance.

We also get a whole new insight about the origin of Gandef (Gone Deaf) and also about his powers.

On the whole, a fun read, although I personally thought that Bored of the Rings was a little better.


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have preffeed it to be written by the same people as _Bored of the Rings_  

It seems we will never see _Travels with Goddam in Search of Lower Middle-Earth_ or as it was later called _Valley of the Trolls_.

But _The Soddit_ is almost as long as _The Hobbit_  . I disliked the way that the writers of _Bored of the Rings_ concentrated a lot on their paradox of FoTR and TTF but seemed to go totally lazy when it came to RoTK.


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 26, 2003)

the soddit- is it an old book or a has it been published recently?


----------



## reem (Nov 26, 2003)

lol! well this thread was a very pleasant surprise! I just saw 'Bored with the Rings' for the first time today and I was planning on asking you guys about it It's very lucky that I chanced upon this thread!
I was undecided to whether I should buy it or not but I think I will afterall
The cover picture is hillarious! I haven't seen 'The Soddit' thoughwill make sure to look for it next time.
reem


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *the soddit- is it an old book or a has it been published recently? *


If I remember correctly, it was published this year. (Sorry, I don't have it with me at the moment.)


----------



## Finglas (Dec 10, 2003)

i really want to read bored of the rings. a friend of mine owns it. i'll borrow it from her. The Soddit! that's sounds hilarious! i totally want to read that one too. can't wait


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 11, 2003)

i think they got me"Bored of the rings" for x-mas!


----------

